# Oldham Cats



## Emma-Jayne (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi all I was recently visiting the rescue center where I adopted my two babies from and they had so many beautiful cats needing homes.

If there is anyone in Manchester looking to adopt please consider visiting Oldham cats as they are struggling to find potential homes for the cats there.

Adoption

Thank you

Em xxxxx


----------

